# Bohemian Shepherd..anyone know one?



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this breed?

Bohemian Shepherd Information and Pictures, Bohemian Shepherds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never heard of that breed before. It almost looks as though it was made up. All of the pictures are of the same dog. It looks like a LCGSD/Rott mix. I have seen several mixes that look like that dog. Like a Rott/Chow mix. No idea about that breed or if there even is one. Sorry


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very pretty dog! It looks like a long coated bi-color with collie face! 

It's not a 'made up' breed.



> *This dog is **possibly one of the** predecessor to the German Shepherd, having been known to exist in the Czech Republic as far back as the 1300's, and having been professionally bred as early as the 1500's.*


Another link for them
Bohemian Shepherd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Geez, if they come in sable the description is very much like Rocco! The nose, the energy, the love of people plus aloofness (interesting combo), the intelligence...

Cute dog!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

There are lots of dog breeds we virtually never see in the US.

For instance, the Bosnian Shepherd/Torjnak is virtually impossible to find in the US, but it dates back to the 9th century. They definitely are NOT a mix and NOT "made up". You go to the mountains of Bosnia or Croatia and you can find those dogs EVERYWHERE working the flocks of sheep (or, sadly, scronging around in a dumpster for food).


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Pretty dog...

Elsa's right, there's a lot of dogs we've never seen here in the U.S. I found out about a lot of dogs while reading through a book of different dog breeds I picked up at Border's a while ago. Here's another breed I had never heard of until someone brought one to the dog park and started chasing Riley (My Sheltie mix) around, she was like, "Holy crap! Get Snuffleupagus away from me!!". It's the Caucasian Ovcharka, or Caucasian Mountain Dog, from Russia apparently:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

By the way, the Bohemian Shepherd is listed on this website, which I'm sure many of you have seen:

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Its the Czech national breed. Popular there, but virtually unheard of outside of Europe.

I've been very curious about them for some time... apparently they're a smaller, softer version of a GSD. A big heart for working, but with a more laid back temperament.

Edit: I say "version" in reference to a general type... I'm fairly certain this breed is older than the GSD.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Looks like it is very much older than the GSD. Some were imported to Germany around the time the German Shepherd was being founded. They sure look like they could be part of GSD ancestry. 

I like their looks, but haven't seen one in action.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

it looks like a giant chow.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Caucasian Ovcharka, or Caucasian Mountain Dog, from Russia apparently*:


What a handsome furball :wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know any personally but someone on another dog forum I am on owns Chodsky Pes dogs. 
You can see some photos here: 
Any Chodsky Pes owners here? - Globalpaw.com Dog Forum


There is more info on the breed (and photos) here:
Oficialni stranky Klubu pratel chodskeho psa


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Funny, I just came from my vet's office and met a lady who has the Caucasian Mountain Dogs.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Melina said:


> Riley (My Sheltie mix) around, she was like, "Holy crap! Get Snuffleupagus away from me!!".


:rofl:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

So cute!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, so they are real dogs! I thought for sure you were making it up to mess with me


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

What's with the crazy Metallica music for the dog show video? Haha


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Chodsky Pes dogs remind me of Hovawarts.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> Chodsky Pes dogs remind me of Hovawarts.


Hova what?lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

All this music on videos is a bit distracting anymore!

Doesn't a blonde Hovawart remind you of a Golden?! I was surprised.

Google Image Result for http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images18/HovawartLaVillaRoysGandhideLaVillaRoy.JPG


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Samba said:


> All this music on videos is a bit distracting anymore!
> 
> Doesn't a blonde Hovawart remind you of a Golden?! I was surprised.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images18/HovawartLaVillaRoysGandhideLaVillaRoy.JPG


Yeah they do, I've seen photos of some that looks almost identical to a Golden...but their personalities are different. 
I've also seen yellow Flat-Coated Retrievers (it's a disqualified color but pops up once in a while) which look a lot like a Golden. Of course the FCR and Golden are related so it's not surprising there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Were they ever related the Hovawart and the Golden, could the be distant breed cousins.lol sounds corny but its the closest i can come up with.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Interesting story about the Hovawart saving the baby in the 13th century. It seems perhaps the breed has been almost lost at least twice and had to be "rebuilt".

Hovawart - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://hovawart.net/index.php/364707


----------

